# Buttons - 2 yrs old Blue British Shorthair



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

We at Animal Lifeline UK helped to get this boy into rescue Login • Animal Lifeline UK










He is a lovely boy and affectionate
He was found as a stray a few months ago and has been living with a lady but she is unable to keep him. He is microchipped but his 'previous' owners emigrated to New Zealand and just left him behind without finding him somewhere else to go !!!! He is neutered/microchipped and we have given him his 1st vaccination he will need another in 3 weeks time.

Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

if you are interested in homing him

Please say you heard about her from the Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## Sullycat (Jul 27, 2011)

I've emailed to see if he is ok with other cats and dogs. We have a Labrador, BSH and a DSH kitten.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

He is fine with everything, a little dominant of other cats though, so the lady who had him said


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

here is a another couple of pics of him


----------



## Sullycat (Jul 27, 2011)

He is beautiful. How is he a little dominant? What behaviour does he display?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

not sure , this was the information I was first given about him when they were looking for a rescue to take him.

British Blue colouring, neutered male, about 2-3 years old. Vocal and friendly, good with her toddler and fine with her other cat though a bit dominant and eats very quickly! Does hunt. He has been checked by the vets and is healthy.


----------



## Sullycat (Jul 27, 2011)

Last question . where is he?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

He is with Patsy at Rushden Persian rescue in Rushden Northamptonshire


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

What a Beautiful Boy!! If only i could have one more:crying:

BUMP! BUMP!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_he sure is a handsome fella._


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

He is handsome ... but he doesn't look like a BSH to me  ... well certainly not your typical 2 year old make anyway.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> He is handsome ... but he doesn't look like a BSH to me  ... well certainly not your typical 2 year old make anyway.


thats what i wasthinking not got the cobby round faced look


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

more a burmese blue like one we have here - and if he is slightly dominant that is more the nature of them - we got one by mistake and they are nothing like british short hairs....in temperament.


----------



## Sullycat (Jul 27, 2011)

His face is quite angular now you come to mention it. He doesn't have the same cuchy face as my boy










Other half has said no anyway to a 3rd furry friend.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

that is a lovely one, see he likes to leave hairs everywhere! very considerate.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Lol I thought the same when I first got his pictures, but Patsy who has seen him in the fur so to speak says he definitely is


----------



## Sullycat (Jul 27, 2011)

That's dog hair. He'd turfed the dog out of his chair so he could have it himself


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

kelly-joy said:


> Lol I thought the same when I first got his pictures, but Patsy who has seen him in the fur so to speak says he definitely is


I'm sorry Kelly but I just don't see it. Besides you don't have papers for him so you can't know for sure.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

As I haven't seen him in the fur I can't comment, but Patsy has been rescuing cats for many years and if she tells me that he is a BSH then I believe her as I have no reason not too. Also I know from my own experience that pedigree cats in pictures and who have not had a great life can look totally different from the breed they are supposed to be. I remember a few years back before I even helped set up Animal Lifeline UK and was a re homing coordinator for a very well known Pedigree cat rescue, we had 2 Maine coons come in, now despite having their paper work to say they were they looked like 2 short haired very skinny cats my friend fostered these and it was only 9 months or so, after a lot TLC etc that did we finally see the start of what they should have looked like and by the time they were adopted out there was no mistaking that they were indeed Maine coons, in fact it was a lady on here who adopted one of these. So after seeing that for myself I can say that a cat in a picture and one that has had a rough life can look totally different in the fur and after months of TLC also does it really matter if he is or he isn't, he is still a poor cat that was abandoned by his owners who went off to live in another country leaving him to defend for himself, and who was luckily taken in by a kind hearted person who tried to find a rescue to take him to find him a a forever home where he will be spoilt rotten and be loved for the rest of his life never again having to find shelter and beg for food. This boy deserves a loving home now matter what breed he is


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I am happy to say this boy has now gone to his new home


----------



## Sullycat (Jul 27, 2011)

Great news, bless his little heart.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

kelly-joy said:


> As I haven't seen him in the fur I can't comment, but Patsy has been rescuing cats for many years and if she tells me that he is a BSH then I believe her as I have no reason not too. Also I know from my own experience that pedigree cats in pictures and who have not had a great life can look totally different from the breed they are supposed to be. I remember a few years back before I even helped set up Animal Lifeline UK and was a re homing coordinator for a very well known Pedigree cat rescue, we had 2 Maine coons come in, now despite having their paper work to say they were they looked like 2 short haired very skinny cats my friend fostered these and it was only 9 months or so, after a lot TLC etc that did we finally see the start of what they should have looked like and by the time they were adopted out there was no mistaking that they were indeed Maine coons, in fact it was a lady on here who adopted one of these. So after seeing that for myself I can say that a cat in a picture and one that has had a rough life can look totally different in the fur and after months of TLC also does it really matter if he is or he isn't, he is still a poor cat that was abandoned by his owners who went off to live in another country leaving him to defend for himself, and who was luckily taken in by a kind hearted person who tried to find a rescue to take him to find him a a forever home where he will be spoilt rotten and be loved for the rest of his life never again having to find shelter and beg for food. This boy deserves a loving home now matter what breed he is


Kelly-Joy, I am sorry but I agree with the others that this lovely boy doesn't look like a British Blue. The shape of the face is just wrong. It almost looks like a cross with a moggy or Russian Blue.

I do agree that this boy deserves the most loving home but I don't appreciate the fact that he is advertised as being a pedigree when he so clearly isn't and there are no papers. To a large degree, that is misleading and your misselling him. Plus, I guess you are also falsifying the number of pedigrees vs moggies in rescue.

And as a cat as adorable as this, is that tactic really necessary.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Like I said I can't comment as I haven't seen him in the fur. I haven't falsely advertised him either, we were told he was a BSH his micro chip says he is a BSH too. 
I take great offence to your comments as well, how dare you say that I am 
miss selling him what utter rubbish, he was in rescue and not up for sale 
I am also not falsifying the number of pedigrees vs moggies in rescue.
I work to help both pedigrees and moggies to get into rescue, it doesn't bother me whether they are pedigree, moggie, black,white,ginger,grey etc if an animal needs help I help it and I can only go with the information I am given with that animal, I never falsify anything, I always give the information I am given thank you very much, and I don't take too kindly to people accusing me of doing anything other than that.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

kelly-joy said:


> Like I said I can't comment as I haven't seen him in the fur. I haven't falsely advertised him either, we were told he was a BSH his micro chip says he is a BSH too.
> I take great offence to your comments as well, how dare you say that I am
> miss selling him what utter rubbish, he was in rescue and not up for sale
> I am also not falsifying the number of pedigrees vs moggies in rescue.
> I work to help both pedigrees and moggies to get into rescue, it doesn't bother me whether they are pedigree, moggie, black,white,ginger,grey etc if an animal needs help I help it and I can only go with the information I am given with that animal, I never falsify anything, I always give the information I am given thank you very much, and I don't take too kindly to people accusing me of doing anything other than that.


I know from your past rescue posts that you don't mind whether it is a moggy or a pedigree Kelly-Joy. I used the term "misselling" not in monetary terms, but in terms of making him out to be something that he isn't imo. And you are falsifying the stats when it comes to whether a moggy or ped has been rescued because you have him down as a pedigree, not a moggy or crossbreed or whatever else you might want to call him. And to be fair, a statement on a microchip doesn't mean eff all. You need papers for ped or some other form of provenance. What would have been wrong with just advertising (gawd I hate that word when it comes to animals) as a stunning cat?

PS: I am happy that he seems to have found a new home though! He deserves it; whether he is a ped or a mog.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I am not as I said Patsy says he is a BSH she has many years experience of different breeds of cats and as she has seen him in the fur and I have not I can't comment to whether he is not, but I have no reason not to believe her and as I was told he was a BSH and the micro chip says he is and I have nothing to prove he isn't so I guess we shall have to leave it at that. He has a home now though so that is all that matter at the end of the day as far as I am concerned. I don't take to kindly to being called a lair though


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Reading this thread, I am sorry to see the vitriolic comments being directed at Kelly-Joy here. I think they are uncalled for.

Kelly-Joy quite clearly states that she has not seen the boy in the fur so is having to go on the advice, and information, of others. KJ cannot personally oversee every single cat she tries to home.

If KJ is told that Buttons is a BSH then she has to take that as a given - I don't think she really has the time to go around verifying the information provided to her.

If a potential new slave is THAT concerned about the pedigree of the cat they are looking to rescue then it is up to them to discuss it with the rescue the cat is situated with.

Kelly-Joy does a stellar job, under very difficult conditions, I think some people around here don't fully appreciate all that she does.

Well done KJ on assisting this gorgeous young boy - whatever breed he is - to get a new forever home. So many animals owe you so much and they will never know that. 

You continue to be a grade A star in our house hun and Abby sends you some mega cuddles to keep you smiling. :thumbup:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

kelly-joy said:


> I am not as I said Patsy says he is a BSH she has many years experience of different breeds of cats and as she has seen him in the fur and I have not I can't comment to whether he is not, but I have no reason not to believe her and as I was told he was a BSH and the micro chip says he is and I have nothing to prove he isn't so I guess we shall have to leave it at that. He has a home now though so that is all that matter at the end of the day as far as I am concerned. *I don't take to kindly to being called a lair though[*/QUOTE]
> 
> I dont blame you! Keep up the good work Kelly-joy


----------

